# Where you go, a piece of my heart follows.



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Due to a tragic, freak accident I lost part of my heart and soul yesterday. 
I was lucky enough to have been there from the first breath he took until his last. Our time together was not long, but it was filled with love and laughter.
Forever and a day would still not have been long enough. You will be greatly missed my friend.

Ark 5/29/09--10/30/12
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.369949663091740.93518.318992754854098&type=1&l=32cb44728a


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

So Sorry.


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss and I understand your warning. I see it in my happy clacking, leaping, twisting tree pruner when the rotation is not quite right and the landing is bad. I think mostly about ACL damage but this too could go much more wrong. Freak things happen but that doesn't allow us to feel any better about it. RIP beloved friend.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Until you meet again at the bridge....condolences to you and the family, and may Ark forever be chasing his ball safely and happily!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh nooo  what happend. Sorry about your buddy


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, run free Ark!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

How very sad. May his memory offer you comfort. RIP Ark.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m so sorry for you loss.  :hugs:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no. 

I'm so very sorry for your loss! What a beautiful boy he was. It's so hard to lose them so suddenly. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you! 

RIP Ark


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This should never happen. It just should never happen. My heart goes out to you. 

RIP, beautiful Ark!
For those who asked, this was on FB:
_
Just a reminder to those with dogs that only know one speed... wide open-full throttle. Please take care when playing ball or Frisbee type games with them and try not to let things get out of hand. It only took a spit second, a bad bounce of the ball, and a jump into the air with a crash landing to end Arks life. It's a great responsibility we have on our shoulders, for they give us their hearts._


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

julie87 said:


> Oh nooo  what happend. Sorry about your buddy


It was really just a freak accident.
We(DH, DD, & the 3 dogs) were all outside doing normal kennel chores. DD was playing with the dogs & throwing a ball for them like we've all done 100's of times. After one of the tosses the ball bounced off the ground badly & went straight up in the air about 15'. My GSD Ark, who was a wide open/full throttle type, went up in the air after it, which he has on occasion done before. However this time he went straight/vertically up about 5-6' high. He also came back down the same way & landed in a heap. It was one of those things that as you are watching it, you just know it will not end well but are helpless to stop it.
We figure he ruptured the disks in his back & also had internal injuries, based on his symptoms.

I've always worried about ACL tears and such. I never would have imagined the above scenario happening. So even though it was a freak thing, take care when allowing, training, encouraging, etc. your larger dog to jump high(er) into the air after a toy.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my doG, I am so sorry. What a freak incidence. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

That is SO sad! My heart goes out to you!! I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Ark!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry! This is a horrible accident and I am so sorry it turned out badly. 

I see Havoc do the leap in the air too. Terrifying.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

So sorry! I went to FB and saw him............


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so sorry so hear of your loss, just know that your boy will most likely save the lives of other pups after their owners learn of this terrible accident and possibly adjust the way they play. RIP Handsome boy:hug:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a horrible, tragic accident.  I would never have imagined anything like that happening either. He was a beautiful boy, and obviously very special. I'm so sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. Our time together is never enough.
Sheilsh


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hate frisbees - ACL surgery was invented for frisbee injuries! I would never imagine an accident like this though....

they live at full throttle....

they are never with us long enough....he will stay in your heart forever....

my deepest sympathies

Lee


----------



## RyleesDad (Sep 18, 2012)

RIP Ark


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!  he was so beautiful!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> I hate frisbees - ACL surgery was invented for frisbee injuries! I would never imagine an accident like this though....
> 
> they live at full throttle....
> 
> ...


I've never been one to play frisbee with my dogs.
I would have never guessed tossing the ball the way we do(more like bowling than throwing it up into the air) could have had these consequences though. :teary:
Granted it was a freak accident, but there are those that purposely throw the ball up in the air, just to see how high their dog can jump


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh what a horrible accident. I had no idea a dog could die like that. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Dang... timed out & won't let me edit the above.
I meant to say I agree with you, Lee, regarding the frisbee thing.
I'm also hoping that by reading Ark's story, it may make some people(like those mentioned above) a bit more cautious and careful.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How tragic. I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved Ark. These dogs are really special, our bond with them is deep.

Thank you for sharing the story of what happened. This has been logged in my memory bank. I remember when Emoore shared the story of her Cash dying from the ball lodging in his throat during play. I threw away those type of balls in our house, switched to those balls on a rope, larger size.

I really regret it was your boy who had to tell this story but I will certainly be cautious because of it.

RIP Ark.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am SO sorry for your loss. Bug is a full throttle high flying guy- he will throw his own toy in the air and leap for it. We are ALWAYS scared. We eliminated all balls and now have a few stuffed things and a tire we roll. I am so sad and scared to hear my greatest fear has come to fruition for you. May your memories bring you comfort in thsi difficult time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG... I am SO sorry.... what a terrible thing to occur.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your great loss of Ark. It is definitely a horrible, freak accident that you wouldn't even think could occur. He was a beautiful boy.


----------

